# Kudos to FAP VPS



## DigitalPure (Feb 22, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks to @fapvps for taking care of an issue today.  I opened a ticket, gave some details and they investigated the issue fully and found the problem.  It was refreshing to not have a vps provider just brush you off and actually have them see the issue through.  

Thanks again for the great support.

David


----------



## Nett (Feb 22, 2014)

Sounds good .


----------



## MannDude (Feb 22, 2014)

What was the issue? It's always nice when a host exceeds your expectations. Glad to see they did you a solid.


----------



## DigitalPure (Feb 22, 2014)

MannDude said:


> What was the issue? It's always nice when a host exceeds your expectations. Glad to see they did you a solid.


Over the last 36hrs I was getting a short spurt of 30-90sec where cpu/ram/net all dropped to ZERO.   I would not have realized it as it is all lower end wordpress sites with tons of caching, but I monitor resources and noticed the trend.  I also noticed that prior to it cpu/ram were at 1% cpu and less then 20% ram usage.  So figured I would reach out just incase I had messed something up.  I have multiple instances with them and only this one instance was the issue.    Anyway, they did a full node check, found the issue and so far it seems resolved.


----------



## telephone (Feb 23, 2014)

DigitalPure said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to @fapvps for taking care of an issue today.  I opened a ticket, gave some details and they investigated the issue fully and found the problem.  *It was refreshing to not have a vps provider just brush you off and actually have them see the issue through*.
> 
> Thanks again for the great support.
> 
> David


Every worthwhile provider should see the issue through without brushing it aside.

I implore people to switch providers ASAP if they feel they're being ignored or put on a low priority. (E.g. Waiting >24hrs per reply).


----------



## fapvps (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that things are working smoothly. Thanks for choosing us for your VPS needs.


----------



## zzrok (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome.  Postive support experiences are far too rarely heard of in this industry.


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 26, 2014)

That is great to hear - I am sure larger hosts could learna  thing or two from us smaller guys!*Looking at you BurstNet.!!!!*


----------

